# 6 Marine Corps ‘Rules’ That Are Not Actually Regulations



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Would like to be a house-mouse in a corner when someone tries to challenge a few of these based on this article!

6 Marine Corps 'Rules' That Are Not Actually Regulations

*- You are not required to get a haircut every week.*

*- No, you don’t have to wear skivvy shirts in cammies.*

*- There’s no Corps-wide rule mandating you wear a reflective belt during PT.*
*
- There’s no Marine Corps order saying you can’t park in reserved spaces.

- You’re not required to wear issued PT shorts, but they do have to be green.

- There’s no actual rule against walking on the grass.


*


----------



## Etype (Nov 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Would like to be a house-mouse in a corner when someone tries to challenge a few of these based on this article!
> 
> 6 Marine Corps 'Rules' That Are Not Actually Regulations
> 
> ...


Subtitle to the article-
Playing with fire won't get you burned, try it!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't fuck around with this shit. I was a House Mouse.


----------



## JohnBender (Dec 21, 2016)

I remember someone tried to bring up the hair-cut per pay-cycle regulation to my sister platoon's Gunny, while on vacation at Camp Wilson. I believe his words were: "If I wanted your opinion I would write mine down on a 3 by 5 index card and make you read it outloud". Weekly haircuts continued. 

Also, no one wants to get a royal-ass chewing for parking in their batallion's reserved parking spaces...luckily for us, 1/9's company office was in the same parking lot so we just parked in those instead


----------

